# rebirth auf Arygos



## WilliDonPromilli (7. November 2009)

Die neue Gilde " rebirth" sucht noch Member für  Ulduar 25 und PDK 10/ 25. TS und Vent ist vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bewerbungen schreibt bitte an Bewerbung hier Bevorzugt gute Heiler und DPS-Bomber
Wir sind schon fleissig dabei Ulduar zu clearen haben aber nach wie vor nur fuer 10er Raids eine schlagkraeftige Truppe. Wir wollen aber gemeinsam mit "Euch" in den 25er Bereich!
Wenn ihr viel Erfahrung und 2x woechentlich Zeit habt im Raid bei uns  zu bestehen dann meldet euch auf unserer Hp mit eurer Bewerbung an!
Gesucht wird vorallem: Heiler(Schamie, Dudu oder Priest)
                                  Range DD´d (Jaeger, Mages und Hexer)
                                  DD´s           (Schurken, DK´s und Krieger)
Es sollte schon ein gewisses Equip und ein wenig Erfahrung vorhanden sein im Umgang mit euren Chars und eventuell auch ein paar Bosse bekannt sein in Ulduar und PdK. Ist aber nicht zwingend Voraussetzung.

Also keine Angst und meldet euch ingame bei Blynky, Eumel oder Donwilli

Cu on


----------



## Macavity (12. Februar 2010)

Da Google der Meinung ist diesen Post besonders hoch zu ranken und er ständig gefunden wird, bin ich mal so frei das etwas upzudaten ^^

Aktuell sind wir natürlich nicht mehr in Ulduar unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern in ICC
Soweit haben wir eine laufende 25er Gruppe und je nach Wochenlaune 2 bis 3 10er Gruppen die bevorzugt ICC und PDK (Schmuck...bitte lieber Schmuck, komm endlich..) angehen. Den aktuellen Stand könnt ihr am Besten auf wowprogress nachschlagen. 
Raidzeiten sind 
Mi, Do, Sa, So, 19:30-23:30 (25er)
Mo, Di, Fr, 19:30 bis...ja bis halt. (10er)
So sind letztlich alle Tage abgedeckt, natürlich erwartet keiner das jemand jeden Tag dabei ist. Der Gedanke ist eher das jeder die Möglichkeit hat irgendwo reinzuschlüpfen egal an welchen Tagen er Zeit hat. 

Besonders suchen wir aktuell nach einem Bäumchen und fleissig Range DDs bevorzugt Shadow oder Moonkin.
Aktuelle Informationen finden sich letztlich auf unserer Homepage wo ihr euch auch im Falle des Interesses bewerben könnt. Ebenso könnt ihr euch Ingame mit einem unserer Mitglieder (irgendeiner ist immer online..) in Verbindung setzen der euch dann an den entsprechenden Klassenleiter weiterreicht.

Auf gehts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

